Ask HN: What used laptop should I buy? - pydox
======
itamarst
Many computer vendors have outlet sites, where you can buy cheaper laptops
that are unused. And they often have intermittent sales, so worth waiting to
see if prices drop even more.

E.g. [http://outlet.lenovo.com/](http://outlet.lenovo.com/)

Alternatively, Thinkpad laptops specifically are pretty well built, and _easy
to replace parts_. They have a downloadable manual on how to do so even! So
you can just buy one off ebay for $150 and it'll probably work just fine, and
worst case you can replace the hard drive.

This is specifically Thinkpad; generic Lenovo consumer laptops are likely not
designed for maintenance.

------
5555624
To really answer that question, what are you going to use it for? That drives
the memory, display, storage, OS, etc.

That said, I usually recommend a Thinkpad T420. You can usually find some
decent refurbished ones on eBay.

------
ian0
For the last few years Ive used new 15'' Macbook pros. I switched to a 2012
macbook air a few months ago.

Its been so good in comparison, despite the smaller screen, that Im now
thinking of buying another and saving it for later use after this one dies.

I was lucky enough to have a stash of Nokia E71s that lasted years. These
earlier model airs remind me of them. They simply work, and do the job without
fuss. Battery is still fine too.

